# new skull just finished



## SkullWerks (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW!!! That is great...


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

very impressive. Which skull did you use?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Very nice! Does the mouth stay open if not talking?


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*That is great SkullWerks! I love the eyes!*


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Show us the guts! lol Really I would like to see the eyes mech. PPPPLEASE?


----------



## SkullWerks (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi guys the mouth does stay open while not in opperation and the skull I used was a 4th bucky! 

p.s. keep a watch out for the eye mech. SOOOON


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

That is the most expressive skull I've ever seen. Those eyes really do the trick.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice work! Let us know when you get a how to put together on the eyes!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice work Andrew, I like it!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great job SW...


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow wow wow! Great job!!!!!


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

that is so real...it's UNREAL!


----------



## SkullWerks (Mar 4, 2008)

thanks for all the great feedback i'm glad you all like him!!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Very Nice, Please keep us posted*


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Are U going to give a how to on the eyes.... please?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

That skull isn't the only thing with his jaw open..mines on the floor. 3 axis and 2axis eyes in a bucky....niiiice!!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Looks awesome. I'm still in the process of building my animated skull.


----------



## SkullWerks (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi all im going to try to get a how to on the eyes as soon as I can I have other projects on my plate 13 hour clock /light up grave stones /a talking crow /and my website so in sorry but it might take me a while to get to it but I promise I will! Ill take a picture of the inside and post it mabey it will help!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Yes, yes! Pictures, please!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh a shot of the inside would say a thousand words...Yes please, I've been struggling with the 2 axis eye in a Bucky puzzle for quite a while and have some ideas, but I'd love to compare notes..looks like you have a custom face plate, or a modified one at least on the Bucky, and the sinus "bones" removed from the upper pallet? Seems the only way I can think of to get enough room for 2 axis eyes.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome...just awesome!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Very, very nice....I love it!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Impressive Skullwerks!! Looks alot like the Skulltronics versions without the extra zero in the price tag!!!!


----------



## SkullWerks (Mar 4, 2008)

Your right the nose is modifided to make room and also you have to remove most of the inside of the skull to make room for the other stuff!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Can you post a new thread in the general props discussion to discuss what method you use to remove the extra skull material?


----------



## SkullWerks (Mar 4, 2008)

my dremel and a agerssive cutting wheel!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

That's cool


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

awsome!


----------



## bolt (Apr 1, 2008)

Awesome Skullwerks!
what is your website address, I'd love to see more of your work


----------



## SkullWerks (Mar 4, 2008)

Sill in the works not published yet I will post something when its ready!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

That is so cool!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Any update on pics Skullwerks? I'd love to see the inside of this baby myself, thats fantastic work there!

-TM


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh my gosh!! That looks phenomenal!! I can't wait to see a how-to also! Incredible job!!!


----------

